# Lahore-- Updates...............



## ghazi52

............................................
construction of underpass 







Its an actual aircraft... its a boeing 700 or 720, in a non flyable condition.

The area is near chouburji... near PIA planetarium , Lahore





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............
*Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg*.















__________________

_To_
.....


----------



## ghazi52

...................


















..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................

























.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..............






..


----------



## ghazi52

.....................





..

*Lahore Waste Management Company awareness campaign at Lahore Metrobus Stations*

_Scenes from Model Town Station_


----------



## ghazi52

................














Metro can be built and Chauburji preserved simultaneously. Unfortunately, common sense is not very common among jahil politicians. 

Before 1960,






.




...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..............

Testing and commissioning of Visual Docking Guidance System at Lahore Airport





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Looking towards the Lakshami Chowk with Mall road in the back, Hall road on the right and Link Mcleod Road on the left. 
The place is called Hall Road Chowk.
This is the place where Orange Line train will descend under the ground.






_


----------



## Tameem

ghazi52 said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on Lahore Abdul Hakeem Section near Nankana Sb.











_


----------



## ghazi52

On the left side PEL factory and bridge come from Walton road and Defence join the Ferozepur road - Qanchi
chungi amer sadu ....walton road interchange at Frozpur road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
*GULBERG --- Hyde Park 
*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007

ghazi52 said:


>



Ws going on here?


----------



## ghazi52

alikazmi007 said:


> Ws going on here?



Greater Iqbal Park...
*3D renders*



































___

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alikazmi007

Looks good!

What is the date of completion?


----------



## ghazi52

*Expansion of Allama Iqbal International Airport (Terminal 2)*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## South-Striker

Nice city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab CM approves Ring Road construction plan*

LAHORE: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif gave approval to the Lahore Ring Road southern loop phase-III at a meeting of the Lahore Ring Road Council on Friday.

He directed the officials concerned to ensure immediate start of work on Southern Loop phases I, II and III. He said the three phases should be completed without any delay.

*Sharif said six interchanges and 10 weigh stations were planned for the 22.4 km long southern loop. He asked officials concerned to pay special attention to horticulture and landscaping along the southern loop. He said trees should be planted along both sides of the road.*

Sharif also asked officials to improve the core capacity of the Lahore Ring Road Authority. Earlier, the Lahore division commissioner briefed the meeting about affairs of the Lahore Ring Road Council.

Also on Friday, the chief minister visited the Provincial Assembly where he met some lawmakers in his chamber.

He urged the MPAs to keep a close contact with people in their constituencies and spare no effort to solve their problems. He said the PML-N government was implementing an agenda of public welfare and was working on a number of projects in this regard. He said the government was ensuring high standards of transparency were upheld in implementation of these projects. He said he hoped the budget for the new fiscal year would usher in an era of progress and development in the province. He said record funds had been allocated for education, health and water supply sectors. He said those criticising government’s public welfare initiatives were not sincere to the masses.

Meeting with British High Commissioner

Separately, Sharif met British High Commissioner Thomas Drew. They discussed matters of mutual interest and promotion of cooperation between Pakistan and Britain in various sectors.

Speaking at the meeting, Sharif said that the two countries had invested in promotion of peace, progress and prosperity in the region. He said relations between the two countries had strengthened overtime. The chief minister said a skills development programme was being successfully implemented in the province with cooperation of the British Department for International Development (DFID). He said another DFID assisted project for educational reforms was yielding encouraging results.

Sharif said the Pakistan Muslim League-N government was introducing far-reaching reforms to restore the confidence of foreign investors in the country’s economy. He stressed the need for promoting trade and economic ties between the two countries.

High Commissioner Drew said that Britain attached special importance to its ties with Pakistan.

He said the provincial government had ensured transparent use of British taxpayers’ money given to the government for its various social sector projects. He congratulated the chief minister for allocating huge sums of money for education, health, water supply and sanitation in the budget for 2016-17 fiscal year.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Crossing Completed...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ghazi52 said:


>



Whats the advantage/disadvantage of a circular Pillar over a rectangular one ? Any Civil engineer here ?


----------



## ghazi52

*Azaadi Chowk

*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Safe Cities Project': Punjab government, Huawei Company sign agreement*

An agreement was signed between Punjab government and Chinese company Huawei regarding Punjab Safe Cities Project here on Friday. Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif was the chief guest at the signing ceremony. Chief Operating Officer Punjab Safe Cities Authority Akbar Nasir Khan and Chief Executive Officer Huawei Pakistan Meng Xiaojie signed the document under which 8023 cameras will be installed in Lahore while modern cameras will also be fixed on 800 vehicles in the city which will modernised the system of surveillance.

The project is aimed at modernising the system of security and protection of life and property of the citizens: the project will also play an important role in dealing with any emergent situation caused due to activities of anti-social elements, thieves, dacoits and terrorists.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Minister said the agreement between Punjab government and Chinese company Huawei regarding Sate Cities Project is a milestone in the history of the province. The project to be started in Lahore after Islamabad will be state-of- the-art. "Safe City Project is the most important project for the protection of the citizens as well as meeting the challenges of terrorism, extremism and street crime, the first phase of the project will be completed this year whereas the project will be fully functional within a year.

The CM said after the completion of the third phase its scope will extend to the whole city, under the project latest cameras will be installed while command and control centre is also being established. He said vehicles equipped with modern equipment are also a part of the project, after Lahore, work will be started simultaneously on Safe Cities Project in four other cities of Punjab including Rawalpindi, Faisalabad, Gujranwala and Multan. All these projects will be completed before the completion of the constitutional tenure of the present government.

He said the Safe Cities Project is based on latest technology and equipment for the protection of future generation against crime and will tremendously improve security situation. Islamabad Safe City Project which is moving towards completion under the supervision of Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan. The CM said that bidding for Punjab Safe Cities Project was held in a very transparent manner and the best companies of the world took part in the bidding process but Huawei made the lowest bid.

However, he said, negotiations were held successfully with the lowest bidding company Huawei and a further amount of four billion rupees was saved., though Safe City Project of Lahore is four times bigger than Islamabad still four billion rupees of the nation have been saved. He said that saving of four billion rupees means four big hospitals, several educational institutions for new generation and free treatment to poor patients. Punjab government is spending 3.5 billion rupees annually on the provision of medicines to the patients in 36 districts of the province and a saving of four billion rupees has been made on Safe Cities Project.

He said billions of rupees saved on development projects are being spent on education, health, water supply and other welfare projects of the citizens and this process will continue under the leadership of Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif. He said that saving of four billion rupees on this project is an example of transparency and honesty, compared to it, corruption and loot was rampant in the past.

Shahbaz Sharif said under the leadership of Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif, the process of progress and prosperity is continuing speedily and saving of billions of rupees on development projects is an example. He said that records of corruption were set in the past but the PML-N government has set examples of saving of national resources, our journey is of progress, prosperity and light and there should be strict accountability so that facts could become clear. He said he feels that time has come for transparent accountability and elimination of corruption.

He said the Safe Cities Project is the result of efforts of the entire team working on the project, politicians, civil servants and police authorities are working on this project collectively, best forensic lab has been set up in Punjab which has become an example in the entire world.

He said that Punjab Safe Cities Project will also be an example with regard to transparency, standard and speed and will be completed on time. Manpower will be recruited for this project on merit and their training will also be arranged, with the completion of this project, law and order situation will improve and this project will be a splendid example.

The CM thanked Chinese company Huawei for extending full co-operation with regard to Safe Cities Project that will be completed on time and will be up to international stand Chief Executive Officer Huawei, Meng Xiaojie, while addressing the ceremony, said Pak-China friendship is an example and a peaceful and safe atmosphere will become available to citizens with the completion of Punjab Safe Cities Project. He said his company will maintain highest standard in the implementation of the project.

Chief Operating Officer Punjab Safe Cities Authority Akbar Nasir Khan while giving details of Punjab Safe Cities Project told that the first phase of the project will be completed in October. Chinese Consul General Yu Boren, Provincial Ministers Rana Sanaullah, Bilal Yasin, Member National Assembly Pervaiz Malik, Special Assistant Rana Maqbool Ahmed, Inspector General Police, Secretary Home, senior officials of Huawei, Assembly Members, intellectuals and columnists were present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

jha said:


> Whats the advantage/disadvantage of a circular Pillar over a rectangular one ? Any Civil engineer here ?



Rectangular Pillar seems looking more Strong compares to circular. Secondly, Rectangular pillars only places where this trans suppose to stop for a while (For taking and exiting passengers).

I'm not a CE but only using some common sense


----------



## kaykay

Some nice things going on there..... especially that park and new airport terminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A billion dollar project, Lahore Knowledge Park, to produce 11,200 PhD*

The government of Punjab is working on a Knowledge Park in Lahore that will feature centers for research, academics, and entrepreneurs. The budget for this project is an enormous $1 billion and it will be undertaken by the Lahore Knowledge Park Company that was established in October 2014 specifically for this purpose.

The management of the Lahore Knowledge Park Company has said that the work on infrastructure development will begin in September, later this year. It is expected that by the end of 2017, the basic infrastructure facilities such as roads as well as a few life-sciences universities will be finalized.

While talking to the Express Tribune, the CEO of the Lahore Knowledge Park, Shahid Zaman, had this to say:
“It is a very interesting concept from which the entire world is benefiting. Lahore Knowledge Park will be a fourth generation park being established over 852 acres of land located a few kilometers from the Pak-India border. It will consist of universities and schools, science and innovation hubs, a retail and central business district, a residential district, an entertainment zone and green areas. The project will serve as a growth engine for Lahore as it will promote education in five key areas, namely, life sciences and bio-technology, design and creative industry, information technology, computer sciences and science and engineering.”

It is expected that the Punjab government will spend 20% in the total investment for the Knowledge Park that would be used for developing the basic infrastructure for the park. Once that is done, the private sector will be expected to make the remaining 80% investment in the next 25 years. This financial plan has been drawn up by Frost & Sullivan, a US consultancy firm. It is expected that the Knowledge Park will generate over PKR 5.9 trillion by the next 25 years. Of this, PKR 253 billion will be in labor income while PKR 178 billion in income taxes.

According to Shahid Zaman, both foreign and local investors have taken interest in the project and offered to invest the entire $1 billion required for the project. Once operational, it is expected that the project will produce over 40,000 jobs and 11,200 PhDs for Pakistan in the next 25 years.

A board member for the Lahore Knowledge Park, Almas Hyder, said that there was no need for the government to invest further in the project, especially in the first phase of development. This is because the management has already been approached by eight universities that are willing to build their campuses in the Lahore Knowledge Park.

The Vice Chancellor of the Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) and board member for the Lahore Knowledge Park, Dr. Sohail Naqvi, talked about the long-term continuity of the project:
“The project is valuable and attitudes of the governments are now changing; politicians now continue the projects, the main example of which is the Benazir Income Support Program(BISP)


----------



## ghazi52

*BAHRIA TOWN ..... Heritage Hotel*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Metro feeder routes: 200 buses to reach Lahore in mid-Sept*

As many as 35 articulated buses to be used for the Multan Metro Bus Service have reached the country, Daewoo Pakistan spokesperson said. 

LAHORE: 
As many as 200 buses to be run on feeder routes of the Metro Bus Service are set to reach the city by mid-September, a Daewoo Pakistan spokesperson told The Express Tribune on Tuesday.

He said an order had already been placed for these buses. The company would run these buses, 162 big-sized and 38 small-sized, under an agreement with the Punjab Mass-transit Authority (PMA) on 14 routes spread over 123 kilometers. The agreement has been signed for a six-year period. It can be extended with consent of both parties.

The spokesperson said Daewoo Pakistan was spending Rs3 billion for the procurement of these buses. He said that the Punjab Mass-transit Authority (PMA) would pay the company Rs165 (for big-sized buses) and Rs140 (for small-sized buses) per kilometre for operating these buses. The company estimates that around 200,000 passengers will travel on the feeder routes every day. The buses will be equipped with Automated Fare Collection and Bus Scheduling System (AFC-BSS) and global positioning system (GPS) tracking devices.

Official documents available with The Tribune state that the company will set up card (ticket) sale and recharge points at 22 locations along the feeder routes. These points will remain open during operations hours – estimated to be around 18 in a day. The company will also arrange 15 handheld electronic ticket validators for spot checking by ticket inspectors.

Earlier, PMA Operations General Manager Syed Uzair Shah had announced that buses for feeder routes would reach the city in August. He had said that the company hoped to arrange public transport facilities within 500 metres of each resident of the city. The authority planned to run around 1,400 standard or mini-buses on 104 routes covering 951 km, he had said.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1404199096261241






Aerial View of Recently Completed Signal Free Corridor Gulberg Main Boulevard and Jail Road Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ravi Bridge Update

*












_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Updates

Courtesy: HCS FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1348481368497789









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1083465101771973

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Test trial of musical dancing fountain at Greater Iqbal park.!






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1231555826919892

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Greater Iqbal Park, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pace Circle...........*
*

*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Feeder Route Map

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Acc to PTV news work on expansion of terminal building of Allama Iqbal International Airport will start in March 2017....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rusty

Every time I see "development" of Pakistan all I think of is someone putting perfume on a some poo. Yes, it might smell a little good but it's pointless because it's still poo. 

Fix the education, corruption, and institutions first or all this development means nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Widening of Canal Bank Road ......*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*New buses may start plying next month in Lahore*

LAHORE: A new bus service to bring passengers to the stations of Lahore’s Metro Bus is all set for inauguration as the installation of security cameras along the routes is to complete by February 10.

About 200 new public buses will ply on 14 feeder routes of the Metro Bus, covering a total length of 123 kilometres. More buses will be inducted in a phased manner once the Metro Train’s Orange Line becomes operational.

New public buses to hit Lahore’s roads

Punjab Mass-transit Authority (PMA) contractors have started installation of closed-circuit television (CCTV) cameras on the routes after much deliberations whether to use the cameras in control of the Punjab Safe Cities Authority (PSCA) or install a separate surveillance system for the buses.

PMA General Manager Syed Uzair Shah told The Express Tribune that a third-party contractor was installing CCTV cameras along the routes and the authority had given February 10 as the deadline for the task.

By the time, the bus service operator – Daewoo Pakistan – will also complete the training of drivers hired for the new buses.

The government was previously considering a proposal to use the PSCA infrastructure for monitoring of bus operations. Later, it was decided the PMA would install 50 cameras through its contractor as both authorities had using the technology for different purposes and both had different height and camera angles.

The cameras on feeder bus routes would be used to monitor movement of passengers, public buses and traffic.

PMA officials believe once the new service starts, the rush of motorcycles will reduce dramatically as citizens will have a reliable and alternative mode of transport available. New buses will also improve connectivity among different areas and provide additional passengers for Metro Bus.

The authority has already made arrangements to integrate ticketing systems of both the Lahore Metro Bus and feeder buses that will enable passengers to travel on a single ticket on both buses.

The PMA inked the agreement with Daewoo Pakistan in February for procurement, operation and maintenance of the 200 feeder buses for integrated bus operations. The buses were to hit the roads in April last year but the project was delayed owing to disagreements between the PMA and the operator on contract terms.

Daewoo has invested Rs3 billion in the procurement of 162 large and 38 small buses.














New Ravi bridge will be opened for traffic tonight.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.*Widening of Canal Bank Road ......*




















___

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Apartments U/C behind Expo Center..







Rotary parking system newly installed in Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*200 new buses to hit Lahore's roads this week*


LAHORE: The Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMA) is all set to bring out 200 new public buses on feeder routes of Lahore Metro Bus this week.

The buses will hit the roads as part of a collaboration with Daewoo Pakistan

PMA General Manager Operations Syed Uzair Shah told_ The Express Tribune_ the authority had almost completed arrangements to start the service on 14 routes of the Lahore Metro Bus by next week. The authority has sought an appointment from the Chief Minister’s Office for inauguration of the new public transport project.

The project was delayed by over nine months due to lengthy procedures and bureaucratic hurdles. Earlier, it was delayed by the confusion in agreement terms between the authority and the operator, Daewoo Pakistan.

Brand new imported buses had been standing idle for the last two months as the government could not decide whether PMA or Punjab Safe Cites Authority, would install the closed-circuit television (CCTV) cameras on the feeder routes. However, it was later decided that the PMA, through its vendors, would install the CCTV cameras as both authorities had different uses for the devices.

Daewoo Pakistan spokesman Naeemullah said the company also completed the drivers’ route training and was awaiting the green signal from PMA.

Initially, the public buses will operate on 14 feeder routes, covering a total length of 123 kilometres. Later, more buses will be inducted in a phased manner once the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train is operational.

Mass transit officials believe motorcycle riding will reduce once these buses take to the roads as commuters will have reliable transport. New buses will also improve connectivity among different areas and provide additional passengers for the metro bus service.

The authority has already made arrangements to integrate ticketing systems of both the Lahore Metro Bus service and feeder buses to enable passengers to travel on a single ticket.

The PMA had inked an agreement with the Daewoo Pakistan in February to procure, operate and maintain 200 feeder buses for integrated operations in Lahore.

Official documents indicate these buses will be equipped with automated fare collection and bus scheduling system (AFC-BSS) as well as GPS tracking devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Security cameras being installed for PSL final at Gadaffi Stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

ghazi52 said:


>



Why makinga "special" bridge all other the city, for only buses?? why not Light tram/train??


----------



## ghazi52

HannibalBarca said:


> Why makinga "special" bridge all other the city, for only buses?? why not Light tram/train??



This is for light train.


----------



## HannibalBarca

ghazi52 said:


> This is for light train.


Ok, but saw bridges with only buses... too.


----------



## ghazi52

*Flyover U/C in Raiwind*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

HannibalBarca said:


> Ok, but saw bridges with only buses... too.



Due to intense traffic congestion and density of old cities like Lahore. These cities go back centuries and were not built with modern city planning in mind. The result is densely inhabited neighborhoods, with small roads catering for far too many people than they can cope with (especially in the less well off parts of town). Rather than tearing down houses all over town to make space for roads on which these buses can run, the bridges above older roads ensure that people from the lower strata of society can avail of a transportation system which will get them to their destination without huge delays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Green line feeder bus service will be "officially" inaugurated on Monday


----------



## ghazi52

*City to have four mega roads*

Lahore Development Authority (LDA), at an estimated cost of Rs13 billion, has planned to execute four mega road development projects in the provincial metropolis.

*LDA officials said these projects included construction of 13 kilometers long Sharqpur bypass from Mohlanwal, Lahore to Jaranwala Road, Sharqpur in District Sheikupura. Estimated cost of this project is around Rs6 billion, officials said.*

The other three projects are construction of a structural plan road from Expo Centre, Johar Town to Ring Road (parallel to Canal Bank Road), Lahore, at an estimated cost of Rs3.5 billion, construction of another structural plan road from Expo Centre, Johar Town to Khayaban-e-Jinnah, Lahore, at an estimated cost of Rs2.5 billion. LDA officials maintained that the forth mega project is widening and improvement of Bedian Road and adjoining approach road at an estimated cost of Rs1.1 billion.

The LDA officials revealed that the authority had already invited applications for pre-qualification from the engineering firms/ contractors registered with Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC) in the Category “C-A” for these projects by the 24th of March, 2017.

Pre-qualification shall be conducted under Punjab Procurement Rules 2014. The qualification in relevant experience, past performance, capabilities with respect to personnel, equipment/plant, financial position, appropriate management capacity and specifically, construction of such nature of mega projects on the credit of firm shall be the criteria for pre-qualification. The firms/contractors who wish to participate in bidding for the works are advised to get their names pre-qualified, and are required to submit the documents/information in the office.

Meanwhile, LDA will construct a high-rise building in a commercial zone on its vacant land measuring 22 kanal on Jail Road, in JV with private partners, under "The Disposal of Land by Development Authorities Act 2014". LDA has also invited applications for hiring a consultancy firm for technical advisory services for this project from international firms in JV with local firms, experienced and well-reputed in carrying out work on High-Rise Building project by 31st of March, 2017. The major tasks to be performed by the consultant will include but are not limited to preliminary design of the project, cost estimate of the project and evaluation of the technical proposals of bidders.

Source: https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/190...our-mega-roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Green line feeder bus service..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Package 1 - Thokar to Doctors hospital completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Crime control Center

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RangeMaster

New police uniforms


----------



## Clutch

RangeMaster said:


> New police uniforms



Horrible new uniforms... they look like a paramilitary force rather than a police force. 

Will cause more confusion than help


----------



## ghazi52

Choubacha underpass

Credits: Habib Construction Services Limited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Punjab agriculture and drug authority lab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Canal road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Punjab approves initial plan of Bab-e-Pakistan project*

LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif Sharif approved the initial master plan of Bab-e-Pakistan here on Saturday.

Shehbaz Sharif presided over a high-level meeting to review various affairs of Bab-e-Pakistan during which initial plan of the project was presented and approved by the CM.

Speaking on the occasion, he said all the necessary matters have been finalised to start work on the first phase of the project. He said besides indoor and outdoor games, swimming pools should be constructed and a plan be made for introducing the modern facility of water sports.

He went on saying that it is our national responsibility to imbue the generation with aims and objectives of Pakistan Movement and creation of Pakistan and added that this project is of paramount importance in this regard.

He said that we got independent Pakistan due to supreme sacrifices of millions of Muslims while hundreds of thousands Muslims had to pass through the difficult phase of migration. He directed that the expansion plan of Walton Road should also be presented.

Federal Minister for Railways Saad Rafique, member Punjab Assembly Yasin Sohal, chief secretary, chairman planning & development, secretary finance, commissioner Lahore division and other concerned officials were also present in the meeting.


----------



## ghazi52

*Air Conditioned Bus stops by Haier Pakistan in Lahore Cant, Haier to establish such bus stops in all major cities of Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Lahore is the most developed city of Pakistan, right?


----------



## Khan_21

KediKesenFare said:


> Lahore is the most developed city of Pakistan, right?



It would be Islamabad followed by Lahore .


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Khan_21 said:


> It would be Islamabad followed by Lahore .



Yeah but Islamabad seems more artificial to me. Lahore is a city with history, culture and magnifique architecture. It is one of my dearest wishes to visit Lahore one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_21

KediKesenFare said:


> Yeah but Islamabad seems more artificial to me. Lahore is a city with history, culture and magnifique architecture. It is one of my dearest wishes to visit Lahore one day.



In terms of quality of life than Islamabad wins it because of low pollution , better housing , very low poverty rate (actually I rarely saw poverty when I used to live in Islamabad ) . But if you are a casual visitor than Lahore is much more appealing because of its vibrancy , architecture and history .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

KediKesenFare said:


> Yeah but Islamabad seems more artificial to me. Lahore is a city with history, culture and magnifique architecture. It is one of my dearest wishes to visit Lahore one day.



Islamabad indirectly has a lot of history as well. It is located on the Potohar Plateau, and is only a couple of KM away from Taxila (a major urban hub going back thousands of years, and center of the Buddhist Gandhara civilization, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxila).

Islamabad proper however is bland with most touristic activities revolving around visiting the beautiful hills surrounding the city from where one gets great views.
Lahore proper however is on another level when it comes to history. It is where Qutbuddin Aibek ruled and died (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qutb_al-Din_Aibak), his tomb below







Lahore has been the capital at various stages for the likes of the Ghaznavids (who upon losing lands in the North to the Seljuks moved their base to Lahore), Mughals (under Akbar this was the capital of the Empire, and future emperors like Jehangir are buried there, see Jehangirs tomb below)






You have major architectural wonders like the Badshahi Mosque to small local museums like the Faqir Khana, which posses relics from the Prophet and his companions. For a history buff, Lahore is a must visit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

KediKesenFare said:


> Yeah but Islamabad seems more artificial to me. Lahore is a city with history, culture and magnifique architecture. It is one of my dearest wishes to visit Lahore one day.



Islamabad is new city with not much history but near it there is Taxila. Rawalpindi again was just village in British era before they build cantonment there.

Lahore, Peshawar, Multan, Sialkot, Taxila are historical cities with history dating back thousands of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

KediKesenFare said:


> Yeah but Islamabad seems more artificial to me. Lahore is a city with history, culture and magnifique architecture. It is one of my dearest wishes to visit Lahore one day.


You can be my guest when you visit to Lahore /Lahore is the most vibrant cities of the world it has modern infrastructure but still Sufism finds a place ,people are generous ,friendly and accept all race,colour ,religion ,best cities to live with four extreme weather .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

volatile said:


> You can be my guest when you visit to Lahore /Lahore is the most vibrant cities of the world it has modern infrastructure but still Sufism finds a place ,people are generous ,friendly and accept all race,colour ,religion ,best cities to live with four extreme weather .


I'll take you up on that, bro.  Now, I'm gonna tell my family that I already organised a place to stay in Lahore even though I've never been there.


----------



## volatile

KediKesenFare said:


> I'll take you up on that, bro.  Now, I'm gonna tell my family that I already organised a place to stay in Lahore even though I've never been there.


Most welcome ,FYI Im planing to visit in Aug 17 .


----------



## ghazi52

Widening of Canal Bank Road From Mall Road Underpass to Harbhanspura Interchange Lahore Asphalt work in Progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Tameem said:


>


southern loop under construction now..will be completed till august/sept


----------



## ghazi52

__________________


----------



## ghazi52

RING ROAD


----------



## ghazi52

* Lahore Ring Road | 40 KM + 45 KM *
*







































































*


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Chaubucha Underpass along Canal Road Lahore. Package-3 (Royal Palm Club to Shalimar Interchange) Project Updated Pictures.


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## ghazi52

Sanitary Landfill Site project Lahore under Clean Lahore Project..


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Instead of flower beds, decorative shrubs and small plants PHA(Punjab Horticulture Authority) need to and should plant trees, and let them grow big, shady, tall and with thick foliage, and local varieties of tree and not imported ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

WTF is this?


----------



## Awan68

BATMAN said:


> WTF is this?


look to the left i think a little road or a railway line is passing, that is the only rationalization i can find for this mess, even than a straight flyover would've sufficed, tyr curve is beyond human logic.


----------



## Kabira

Pluralist said:


> Instead of flower beds, decorative shrubs and small plants PHA(Punjab Horticulture Authority) need to and should plant trees, and let them grow big, shady, tall and with thick foliage, and local varieties of tree and not imported ones.


Trees look better and are good for environment.


----------



## ghazi52

Widening of Canal Bank Road From Mall Road Underpass to Harbhanspura Interchange Lahore Asphaltic work in Progress.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*A bird's eye view of Badshahi Masjid and Minnar e Pakistan, Lahore.*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Lahore Knowledge Park & Pakistan Kidney & Liver Institute Lahore Render *


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Lahore welcomes #Srilankan cricket team to #Pakistan



for #T20 #Cricket Match in Qaddafi Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Diplomat

STRANGER BIRD said:


> Lahore welcomes #Srilankan cricket team to #Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> for #T20 #Cricket Match in Qaddafi Stadium


Canal Road looks beautiful here!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

New Swimming Complex made in Lahore adjacent to Gaddafi Stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

At Night Aerial view of New Swimming Complex made in Lahore adjacent to Gaddafi Stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Centre


----------



## ghazi52

Information & Technology University *ITU Lahore*. Ground breaking to be held at 20 December.


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52

Museum U/C at Greater Iqbal Park


----------



## ghazi52

*22 Km 6 Lane Lahore Ring Road Southern Loop inauguration Today*

FWO completed this section under Public Private Partnership.Southern city link with 44 km LLR Northern part & Motorway M-2 & GT Road.Completed in one Year






*Southern loop of Lahore Ring Road in the foggy morning.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Ring Road Southern Loop inauguration today.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Ring Road *






*Lahore Ring Road Near Raiwind Road *


----------



## Zarvan

Render of Lahore Development Authority LDA Twin Towers will be constructed on Jail Road Lahore 

#Lahore #Punjab #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Zarvan said:


> Render of Lahore Development Authority LDA Twin Towers will be constructed on Jail Road Lahore
> 
> #Lahore #Punjab #Pakistan


This is an excellent render, akin to the empire state building, it will become even more awesome if they increase the circumference of the two domes on the top of the towers, any idea how many floor's these towers are?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Awan68 said:


> This is an excellent render, akin to the empire state building, it will become even more awesome if they increase the circumference of the two domes on the top of the towers, any idea how many floor's these towers are?


No idea I just took the picture from the page Developing Pakistan


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Ring Road From Adda Plot InterChange *


----------



## ghazi52

*Expo Center, Finance and Trade Centre (FTC).....JOHAR TOWN 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First international standard Tennis Academy of Pakistan, established in Lahore by *Government of Punjab* is all set to be inaugurated tomorrow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thanatos

Lahore is probably the most developed city in Pakistan. Thats evident from the pics. Well done PML n.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*8,000 CCTV cameras installed in Lahore: Shahbaz inaugurates Safe City Project*








Safe City Authority staff monitors vehicles movement on different roads through security cameras installed in the city. 

LAHORE: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif says it’s time to say goodbye to the US aid and rely on own resources to curb terrorism and to face future challenges.

Suggesting that we should give a message to the US to audit the aid money, he says we should refrain from taking such aid in the future.

He was speaking on inauguration of the Safe City Project (Punjab Police Integrated Command, Control and Communication Centre) at Qurban Lines on Thursday.

Shahbaz termed the tweet of US President Donald Trump about $33 billion aid to Pakistan tragic and detrimental to Pakistan’s national honour and respect.

Says America can audit aid money

“This statement of the US president is a slap on our identity. We will have to give a sane reply to this tweet,” he said.

The CM added the nation could not live with honour through beggary and no nation in the world progressed through loans.

“It should be a matter of concern for all of us that we have been held accused and defamed for the last 70 years.”

He stressed that it’s time for us to adopt a sane approach and decide to achieve the goal of self-reliance.

“We need not engage in any confrontation but the whole nation should collectively decide and give a reply to the US that we do not need your money, loan or grant. We will eat simple food but will not let our nation be insulted. Had we not made mistakes in the past, we would not have been taunted for $33bn aid,” Shahbaz suggested.

He said the PML-N government had set up electricity generation projects with indigenous resources and China had also made mega investments in energy projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

“As soon as the American president accused Pakistan, China sided with us prior to others,” he said.

Talking about the Safe City Project, the CM said it had been completed with Rs12bn in record time and the funds had been provided by the Punjab government from its own kitty.

“As many as 8,000 CCTV cameras have been installed under the project to make Lahore one of the safest cities in the world. Automatic system of identification of vehicles registration number plates, e-challan, red light monitoring as well as the latest communication system have been put in place under this composite system,” he informed about the project.

The project had been fully operational in five of the six divisions in Lahore while the work was going on in full swing in the sixth division by the end of the current month, he added.

The work had been started to launch the project in Rawalpindi, Faisalabad, Multan, Gujranwala, Sargodha and Bahawalpur.

The IG police and Huawei chief executive officer also spoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raahaat7

BATMAN said:


> WTF is this?


that comment was in sharp contrast to yr avatar.


----------



## ghazi52

*Serena Hotel & Business Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Passenger Terminal Building Expansion project At Lahore Airport .......*


----------



## ghazi52

*during the launching of Girder.. Bridge 10 Lahore Eastern Bypass Project
*








*Ravi Bridge Work*


----------



## ghazi52

C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*JOHAR TOWN | Walk & Shop Park (Arena)*
*Updates 21/2/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Beauty


----------



## ghazi52

Illumination of Huzoori Bagh completed by WCLA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Lahore lahore ae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*History museum to open on 23rd*

LAHORE - The completed sections of the National History Museum at the Greater Iqbal Park and boating lake would be inaugurated on March 23.

Pain of migration would be depicted digitally in a coach of a train, which carried migrants from India to Pakistan. The project is being completed under the supervision of Oscar award winner Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy. Citizens Archive of Pakistan (CAP) is doing technological work at the museum .

The museum was a pivotal portion II of GIP and the project would present history of Pakistan in a modern style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Arena Walk & Shop Johar Town Lahore ( Updates : 14 March 2018 )
*




















* )*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Indus Hospital Lahore underway after completion the total capacity of hospital will be 550+ beds with 2 basements

Location Defense Road Lahore..













Pakistan Kidney & Liver Institute & Research Center PKLI Under Construction phase-II.


----------



## ghazi52

Work starts to convert Mehmood Booti dumpsite into Park


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Eastern bypass*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The National History Museum has more than 8700 digitized photos and over 1800 audio recordings. The National History Museum also includes a cinema hall of the history, historical letters of the Quaid-e-Azam and Gandhi, a historic journey through a digital corridor and more.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 18/4/2018.*
*Lahore Metro*
Package 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute (PKLI) and Research Centre (A2)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Station Mahmood Booti*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Some shots of L-20/LRR from today... Lahore Ring Road*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 4/5/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Metro Train Project*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*10/5/2018.*
Walk & Shop Park (Arena) ...JOHAR TOWN. LAHORE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Kidney & Liver Transplant and Research Center. *
Progress of PKLI's Second Phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Power Plant *will add combined cycle production of 1263 MW to the national grid by 2019.








*The efficiency of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant is 61.16%.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to perform groundbreaking of Shahdara bridge today*

Lahore.... Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi will lay the foundation stone of a six-lane overhead bridge at Imamia Colony Railway Crossing Shahdara Lahore on Friday (today). The project starts at Shahdara and ends approximately 4.4 kilometres south of Kala Shah Kaku Interchange. The total length of the project is 1.7-kilometre and is consisted of the construction of the railway overhead bridge, approach ramps, service roads and two pedestrian crossing bridges, said the NHA. The NHA said the project will cost around Rs 2 billion. The bridge will facilitate an uninterrupted flow of traffic on GT Road (N-5) at Imamia Colony near Shahdara and will eliminate the existing congestion and delays. It will also provide an alternate route to the traffic emanating from Shahdara and heading to Lahore.

The fast and direct route will save travel time and fuel consumption and ensure enhanced safety for the road traffic as well as train operations, the NHA said.

The Nation
STAFF REPORT - May 25, 2018


----------



## ghazi52

*Arena Walk & Shop Project 23 May*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 4/6/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Package -1 , near Dera Gujjran Station.*



























*Package -1 , Central Station.*














*Package -1 , Anarkali Station.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Sialkot-Lahore Motorway *

LAHORE EASTERN SIALKOT BYPASS NEAR MEHMOOD BOOTI INTERCHANGE










*LAHORE SIALKOT BYPASS BRIDGE OVER RING ROAD MEHMOOD BOOTI*













*Updates 5/6/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

Askari Tower in Lahore topping out at about 200 feet! Building completed in a record time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 9/7/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

People are calling this a new waterfall in Lahore courtesy Shahbaz Sharif





Seriously though that is a massive sink hole and incredibly dangerous. I hope they can fix this soon and make sure the work that goes on is top of the line quality.


Sink hole at mall road repaired in less than 24 hours. Good work must also be appreciated.











*Construction of Flyover at Shaukat Khanum Intersection, Lahore updated pictures.*













Latest


----------



## Hiraa

ghazi52 said:


> Latest




I live in here when I am on vacations. There used to be so much traffic . Shukar Alhumdulillah for this flyover.


----------



## ghazi52

Walk & Shop Park Arena Under Construction in Johar Town. Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

*Walk & Shop Park - ARENA (August 2018)*


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Eastern Bypass and Lahore-Sialkot motorway


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1.4 MW Rooftop Solar at Nishat Emporium*

Client.............................:Nishat Emporium
Location.........................:Lahore
Installation Type.............:Rooftop
Total Capacity.................:1.4MW
Grid Connectivity............:Grid-Tied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Penta Square Phase V DHA Lahore under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 14/10/2018.*

*Ravi Bridge.*






.

* Lahore Eastern Bypass*


----------



## ghazi52

*JAIL ROAD | Hi-Q Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: After a prolonged delay, the Shaukat Khanum Flyover is expected to open for traffic by next week.

Initially, it was announced that the project would be completed by May 2018. Later, the Lahore Development Authority (LDA) fixed July 2018 as the deadline for the project’s completion. However, LDA Director General Amna Imran visited the project site to inspect the pace and quality of development works. At the time, he announced the project would be completed by August 25. She directed officials to increase the pace of development, but the project also missed this revised deadline.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Airport is first airport of Pakistan equipped with Advanced-Surface Movement Guidance & Control System (A-SMGCS).Controllers can locate position of aircraft & vehicles on the surface of airport,particularly in night & low visibility.


----------



## ghazi52

JOHAR TOWN | Walk & Shop Park* (Arena) *


----------



## ghazi52

DHA Shopping Mall Under Construction in Lahore..


----------



## ghazi52

Askari Tower Corporate Offices Under Construction in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA Business Hub*


----------



## ghazi52

Project Status - Dec 2018


----------



## ghazi52

The luxury hotel, Royal Swiss Lahore is nearing its construction completion at and is scheduled to open its doors in March of 2019.






Swiss International and Unicorn Prestige are both proud to announce that they have signed a franchise agreement for the luxury hotel, Royal Swiss Lahore. The hotel is nearing its construction completion and is scheduled to open its doors in March of 2019.

Royal Swiss Lahore is strategically located at just 500 meters from the *Allama Iqbal International Airport* in Lahore, Pakistan. Along with its 350 rooms and suites, the hotel will be complemented with the Swiss International’s signature concepts; the Swiss Restaurant & Lounge, the Noodles & Rice, the TED & Co – Bar & Lounge, the Moods – Cigar Lounge, the Swiss Select Lounge, the Swiss Café Leafs & Beans, 7 Eventives Meeting venues, the Inspirations Pool & Gym and a World-Class Spa. As a Royal Swiss, the property will express a sophisticated luxury for travellers seeking state-of-the-art facilities and services in a refined and elegant environment.


----------



## ghazi52

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza Updates*


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Package B (Phase II) of Pakistan Kidney & Liver Institute & Research Center (PKLI & RC) Lahore. 
Located at Bedian Road Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Sialkot Motorway Latest Images Of Motorway Near Lahore *

Pic : ObliVion by muhammad


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AsifIjaz

Dha penta square, haley tower and gold crest along with the southern loop of ring road are crippling the dha lahore infrastructure. This signal free corridor will only make things worse inside phase 5, at Y block market and in phase 3/4.

We need underpasses at khayabane iqbal intersection with walton road(next to packages mall) and at the crossing of
Y block market road on ghazi road. Same way ghazi road needs to be widened from punjab society road to ferozpur road. 
This is bare minimum as on weekends, on occassions, in the evenings and during rush hours these intersections are a huge clog.

We currently have 2 main entrances of dha with 3 small ones catering as well.. Main ones are Khayabane iqbal and khayabane jinnah. The signal free corridor has improved khayabane jinnah but ring road along with commercial high rises are making things worse. We desperately need a 3rd main enterance to dha either via widening of ghazi road or via widening of bedian road section from askari 11 to RA bazar.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Construction resumes on new Punjab Assembly building*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*Sampling of inground light in Royal kitchen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

April 8th 2019 Updates Lahore East Bypass.

Clover Leaf IC in progress at Kala Shah Kaku Interchange and LSM Interchange almost Complete.


----------



## ghazi52

*ARENA Walk & Shop Taking Final Shape Finishing and Landscape Work In Progress APRIL 2019*


----------



## ghazi52

The Concept of Green Lane on roads has been introduced in Lahore. Only bikes & buses are allowed to use this lane. PSCA claimed that it will prove really helpful to overcome traffic issues & ratio of accidents. Initially Bike & Bus lanes are being made on Canal & Mall Roads..


----------



## ghazi52

*JAIL ROAD | Hi-Q Tower *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Defence Housing Authority DHA Penta Square at Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Code_Geass

Lahore canal road is best for drive early mornings great views

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Ramada Gulberg Hotel by Wyndam .. Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ARENA Walk & Shop *





































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister of Punjab has approved a motorbike ambulance service for all districts of Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore's tallest building’s construction *








LAHORE: The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) approved the map of first-ever 45-storey high-rise on Monday to be built in Johar Town’s Finance and Trade Centre (FTC) after departments concerned issued no-objection certificates (NOCs).

The high-rise, which will have a five-star hotel, commercial areas, and the head office of a leading private company, will be 500-foot tall, the second tallest high-tech structure of the country after a 62-storey (938-foot) building in Karachi, Dawn has learnt.

“We’ve not only accorded approval but also handed over the map of the building to project owners on Monday. They will soon start the construction work,” LDA Chief Town Planner Nadeem Akhtar Zaidi told Dawn.

According to documents, the building will be on 44 kanals. The land allocated for the project is 18,645 Sqm. The approval was granted after the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), Environment Department, Water and Sanitation Agency (Wasa) and Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency issued NOCs.

Similarly, the other formalities, such as traffic impact, assessment, structure stability certificate, structure drawing, plans vetting reports, extra height charges, car parking agreement etc were also fulfilled by the project executing agency.

Mr Zaidi said there was no provision of a helipad on the top of the building. “The building constructed with top quality material using modern technology may have this facility if owners apply for this to the LDA,” he explained.

The building with three basements and 42-storeys, has parking for 420 vehicles, while 16 per cent of the area allocation of car parking lots is for motorcycle parking. It will have a grey water treatment plant that will be used for chillers and horticulture and rainwater recycling (collect, treat and recharge to the ground).

As per CAA’s NOC, the building shall not exceed 500 feet.

“The FTC is a special zone having special land use rules that allows construction of such high-rises without any legal issue. Similarly, the underground infrastructure can easily bear the building needs such as provision of water, discharge of sewerage, and availability of gas, electricity, telephone etc. So the area is 100 per cent fit for the project,” another senior LDA official who worked in the planning phase of the project said.

Rescue 1122 has also been asked to start doing special emergency arrangements for launching construction of the project. It has also been asked to submit a viable plan in this regard.

Most of the high-rises are in Karachi.

The top 20 tallest buildings of the country include 17-storey Arfa Karim Tower (Lahore); 24-storey Telecom Tower, 26-storey One Constitution Avenue Tower 1 & 2 and 26-storey the Centaurus (Islamabad); 62-storey Bahria Icon Tower; 34-storey Bakht Tower; 32-storey 70-Rivieria; 34-storey Arkadians Tower; 30-stroey Ocean Tower; 29-storey MCB Tower; 26-storey Coral Tower 1 and 2; 28-storey Centre Point Tower; 27-storey Mega G4 Corporate Tower; 25-storey Bahria Town Tower; 24-storey The Arkadians Tower B; 25-storey Habib Bank Plaza; 23-storey UBL Tower; 19-storey Dolmen Tower; 23-storey PRC Tower, and 22-storey JS Tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Code_Geass

ghazi52 said:


> *Lahore's tallest building’s construction *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE: The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) approved the map of first-ever 45-storey high-rise on Monday to be built in Johar Town’s Finance and Trade Centre (FTC) after departments concerned issued no-objection certificates (NOCs).
> 
> The high-rise, which will have a five-star hotel, commercial areas, and the head office of a leading private company, will be 500-foot tall, the second tallest high-tech structure of the country after a 62-storey (938-foot) building in Karachi, Dawn has learnt.
> 
> “We’ve not only accorded approval but also handed over the map of the building to project owners on Monday. They will soon start the construction work,” LDA Chief Town Planner Nadeem Akhtar Zaidi told Dawn.
> 
> According to documents, the building will be on 44 kanals. The land allocated for the project is 18,645 Sqm. The approval was granted after the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), Environment Department, Water and Sanitation Agency (Wasa) and Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency issued NOCs.
> 
> Similarly, the other formalities, such as traffic impact, assessment, structure stability certificate, structure drawing, plans vetting reports, extra height charges, car parking agreement etc were also fulfilled by the project executing agency.
> 
> Mr Zaidi said there was no provision of a helipad on the top of the building. “The building constructed with top quality material using modern technology may have this facility if owners apply for this to the LDA,” he explained.
> 
> The building with three basements and 42-storeys, has parking for 420 vehicles, while 16 per cent of the area allocation of car parking lots is for motorcycle parking. It will have a grey water treatment plant that will be used for chillers and horticulture and rainwater recycling (collect, treat and recharge to the ground).
> 
> As per CAA’s NOC, the building shall not exceed 500 feet.
> 
> “The FTC is a special zone having special land use rules that allows construction of such high-rises without any legal issue. Similarly, the underground infrastructure can easily bear the building needs such as provision of water, discharge of sewerage, and availability of gas, electricity, telephone etc. So the area is 100 per cent fit for the project,” another senior LDA official who worked in the planning phase of the project said.
> 
> Rescue 1122 has also been asked to start doing special emergency arrangements for launching construction of the project. It has also been asked to submit a viable plan in this regard.
> 
> Most of the high-rises are in Karachi.
> 
> The top 20 tallest buildings of the country include 17-storey Arfa Karim Tower (Lahore); 24-storey Telecom Tower, 26-storey One Constitution Avenue Tower 1 & 2 and 26-storey the Centaurus (Islamabad); 62-storey Bahria Icon Tower; 34-storey Bakht Tower; 32-storey 70-Rivieria; 34-storey Arkadians Tower; 30-stroey Ocean Tower; 29-storey MCB Tower; 26-storey Coral Tower 1 and 2; 28-storey Centre Point Tower; 27-storey Mega G4 Corporate Tower; 25-storey Bahria Town Tower; 24-storey The Arkadians Tower B; 25-storey Habib Bank Plaza; 23-storey UBL Tower; 19-storey Dolmen Tower; 23-storey PRC Tower, and 22-storey JS Tower.


this will be built adjacent to Expo Centre?


----------



## ghazi52

Yes, Expo center is visible in picture.


----------



## ghazi52

NLC Marina Thokar Niaz Baig Lahore.

Proposal to turn the NLC dry port to a mixed used development Finance and trade center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiraa

Oh god. The traffic will be more terrible than it already is.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Kidney & Liver Transplant and Research Center.  Work in progress*


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Eastern Bypass*


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: The Punjab government has transferred the administrative control of the tombs of Mughal Emperor Jahangir and his wife Empress Noor Jahan to the Walled City of Lahore Authority for conservation, preservation and better tourism mechanism.

According to a notification, a related summary was approved by the chief minister on October 25.

Walled City of Lahore Authority officials said it would ensure cleanliness of the monuments and restore their decaying structures, attracting tourists from home and abroad. The authority is also managing the Lahore Fort and Delhi Gate’s Shahi Hamam. The Tomb of Emperor Jahangir was built in 1637 in Shahdara. It is famous for its interiors that are extensively embellished with frescoes and marble. The Tomb of Empress Noor Jahan is a 17th-century structure. Its marble was plundered during theSikh erain 18th century for use at theGolden Temple in Amritsar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest view 16 Km 6 lanes Lahore Eastren By Pass (LEBP) from Kala Shah Kaku Interchange N-5/M-2 link with Lahore Ring Road Mahmood Booti interchange Travelling time only 10 minutes


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gold Crest Souq DHA Shopping Mall *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This commercial plaza type thing U/C on cooper road called Zee Avenue which claims it'll house a Ramada hotel as well.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*GULBERG | Al Hafeez Executive Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

ghazi52 said:


>



Thank You Nawaz Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Tameem said:


> Thank You Nawaz Sharif


You should have said thank you daddy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

Tameem said:


> Thank You Nawaz Sharif


Let this be a lesson for everyone why we should not eat donkeys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Hi-Q Tower*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Orient Square , Lahore .... 42 Floor*


Tallest building in Lahore, 







LAHORE - In line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan for encouraging construction of high-rise buildings to save precious land, the Lahore Development Authority on Monday gave a go ahead for construction of city's tallest building at Finance and Trade Centre, Johar Town.

The 500 feet high-rise would be constructed on a 44-kanal piece of land besides a hotel of international chain. Chief Town Planner Syed Nadeem Akhter Zaidi and Additional Director General Housing Zarif Iqbal Satti handed over the approved plan to representatives of the Orient Group, the builder and financier of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dolmen Lahore Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

پبلک پرائیویٹ پارٹنرشپ کے تحت 10.5 ارب روپے کی لاگت سے تعمیر ہونے والے لاہور رنگ روڈ سدرن لوپ 3 کے معاہدے پر دستخط.

*Lahore Ring Road .... loop 3* signed contract with Private - Public Partnership.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Buzdars gonna end the showbazi lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282070830567116800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

Here are the biggest and most exciting projects in Lahore

Ravi Rivefront urban Development
Orient Square (42 floors)
finance and trade center
Dolmen mall (2 million sq. foot)
LDA city (61,000 kanals)
Airport Business District (work in full swing)
DHA phase 13 (ex dha city, near ravi)
Dha phase 10
Dha phase 8- Broadway commercial and business hub
Ring road SL-3
Ring road 2 (proposed) 186 KM
Lahore Tramway ( Main canal road) 30 KM
Johar town walk and shop
Johar town entertainment park
NLC Marina (proposed) Thokar Niaz Baig (on the location of lahore dry port), this is the one least likely to happen
Lahore Walled city Restoration ( one of the best)
Miyawaki forest plantation (12 urban forests)

more to be posted soon

I am skeptical of the blue line and purple line projects taking off but they are on the shelf and will be completed sooner or later who knows? maybe even 50 years lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Firdous Market Underpass, Gulberg


----------



## Azure

Azhar (@MashwaniAzhar) Tweeted: After successful pilot project of "Underground Water Tank", WASA Lahore has sent request to replicate this model for 21 other Ponding points as well. 11 Km drain aslo under const.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284239008160272385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284154896363773952

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Orient Square | MIX | 42 Floor*


----------



## LimaCharlie

Thanks to the supreme court of pakistan, the tram project on the canal bank road is dumped..


----------



## LimaCharlie

Source: inside info


----------



## ghazi52

*Center of Forensic Sciences & Punjab Forensic Science Agency* Under Construction Lahore

IDAP has designed and executed the state of the art BSL 3 laboratories with a fully automated HVAC system at Punjab Forensic Science *Agency* (PFSA), Lahore.

The salient features of this HVAC system are automated pressurization control with 100% exhaust, separate dedicated HVAC equipment for individual laboratory, automated temperature control, and exhaust air filtered through HEPA filter bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Initial work started for preparation of Lahore's new *Master Plan 2050* ' 
seven companies submitted interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed1.

Lahore is levelling up Mashallah. 
Our Karachi is enslaved by Sindhi waderas. Not sure when we will get our freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

Syed1. said:


> Lahore is levelling up Mashallah.
> Our Karachi is enslaved by Sindhi waderas. Not sure when we will get our freedom.


You awam votes for them. Jab tak awam nahi sudhere gi tab tak Karachi ka kuch nhi sakta. Karachi is the financial hub of Pakistan and to see it in such a miserable state really breaks my heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Tamiyah said:


> You awam votes for them. Jab tak awam nahi sudhere gi tab tak Karachi ka kuch nhi sakta. Karachi is the financial hub of Pakistan and to see it in such a miserable state really breaks my heart.


PPP has never won from Karachi and will never win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

Syed1. said:


> PPP has never won from Karachi and will never win.


Then why all the blame goes to PPP when anything goes wrong in Karachi?


----------



## Syed1.

Tamiyah said:


> Then why all the blame goes to PPP when anything goes wrong in Karachi?


The people of interior Sindh vote for PPP. Even though Karachi population is almost equal, interior Sindh has significantly higher number of seats. This results in PPP always forming Sindh government due to the seats gained from interior. Therefore, they rule over Karachi but have zero interest in developing it since they don't win from there.


----------



## Tamiyah

Syed1. said:


> The people of interior Sindh vote for PPP. Even though Karachi population is almost equal, interior Sindh has significantly higher number of seats. This results in PPP always forming Sindh government due to the seats gained from interior. Therefore, they rule over Karachi but have zero interest in developing it since they don't win from there.


Soo MNAs and MPAs from Karachi are powerless?


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Initial work started for preparation of Lahore's new *Master Plan 2050* '
> seven companies submitted interest.


Master plan would be the greatest thing ever possible. No metropolitan city can develop without ita materplan. Thats why south asian cities are always clustered and dirty and bad. 
This would be the biggest relief for future developent of city as a metropolitan, chaired by a seperate elected mayor. Just like London.


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab government has decided to expand its underground rainwater storage project to other cities of the province after Lahore

The approval was given by CM Sardar Usman Buzdar in a high-level meeting chaired by his in the provincial capital.

CM Buzdar said that rainwater storage projects will be started in big cities of Punjab and the reserves will be used in horticulture.

“The rainwater could also be made drinkable after purification”, he added.

The chief minister said underground tank with a capacity storage of 1.4 million gallons of water has been made in Lahore. A new sewerage line will be built from Larex Colony to Gulshan-i-Ravi.

It is modelled after reservoirs in Japan and the United States, which offer an effective use of water resources and disaster prevention especially in metropolitan areas.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan will inaugurate ′′ Ravi River Urban Development Authority ′′ today which will execute this historic project.

Under this project there will be renewal of River Ravi, 46 km covers lake, 3 barradges, water treatment plants, Urban Forest and Purpose Built will be education, health, commercial, sports status


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

ghazi52 said:


> Initial work started for preparation of Lahore's new *Master Plan 2050* '
> seven companies submitted interest.


Bro,
Please share some details of this 2050 thing


----------



## LimaCharlie

Oh this is an interesting topic. According to my sources, the second ring road of lahore will define its borders and lahore will not further expand after that. It will include areas like sheikupura, narowal district etc. Lahore really has a bright future. But this expansion is a bit too much


----------



## ghazi52

*Ramada Hotel, JAIL ROAD *


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

Hey, I just posted that on skyscrapercity, ive noticed that a lot of our posts are similar, are you on there by any chance?


----------



## ghazi52

LimaCharlie said:


> Hey, I just posted that on skyscrapercity, ive noticed that a lot of our posts are similar, are you on there by any chance?



Yes, from time to time.


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Orange train


----------



## ghazi52

FFC Tower


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dolmen Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Imtiaz Supermarket in Lahore























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Liberty's Miyawaki Urban Forest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Liberty's Miyawaki Urban Forest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

DHA... Shopping Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hiraa

So with addition to Packages MalL,Doleman Mall, another mall is being constructed? How many malls does DHA need?


----------



## _NOBODY_

Hiraa said:


> So with addition to Packages MalL,Doleman Mall, another mall is being constructed? How many malls does DHA need?


50% of Lahore is just DHA Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Albayrak** Proposes Contract Extension For Lahore Metro At Significantly Reduced Rates*

Albayrak Group, a Turkish conglomerate and the current operator of the metro bus service, has proposed a 4-year contract extension of the Lahore Metro at a rate of* Rs. 213 per kilometer.*

In September 2012, the Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMTA) had signed an 8-year contract with Albayrak Group for the procurement, operations, and maintenance of the Lahore Metro bus service.

Under the current contract which is set to expire later this month, PMTA and Albayrak Group had agreed on a rate of Rs. 350 per kilometer.

Furthermore, Albayrak Group, in a letter written to PMTA, stated that metro buses used in public transport across the world including Turkey have an average life span of 12 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest updates ... running

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Transport Company to receive 100 electric buses*


Lahore Transport Company (LTC) Chairman Dr Shahid Siddique has stated that the transport service would receive 100 electric buses within month, a news source reported on September 30. He added that the provision of the vehicles would facilitate the development of inter-city transport system.

He added that Federal Minister for Science Fawad Chaudhry had assured him regarding the provision of 100 buses for Lahore under the federal government’s new electric vehicle policy. 

Providing further details of the initiative, the LTC Chairman revealed that these buses would run on the 17 LTC routes which were closed nearly 10 month ago.

Now these new buses will provide transport facility to the locals who have been facing difficult in intra-city public transport including the students who didn’t have means of transport following the lifting of restrictions due to the coronavirus pandemic, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Mehmaan Khana Jinnah Hospital Lahore.*

A two floor building will be built with in 10 months as permanent New Mehmaan khana for relatives of patients.

68 relatives can stay there at a same time. there will be 216 persons dining facility of people at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*LDA prepares proposals for construction of Mall Road tunnel*




*LAHORE: *The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) has started preparing megaproject proposals to maintain the flow of traffic on Mall Road, which is the busiest road in the provincial capital, _Pakistan Today_ learnt on Wednesday.

Reportedly, due to the large markets on this road – such as Hall Road Market, Neela Gumbad Bicycle Market, Anarkali Bazaar, Baden Road Market and many important government offices and courts – this road becomes so busy on workdays. Thus, it becomes a major challenge for the traffic police and other government departments.

The LDA was tasked by Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar to work on proposals to improve traffic flow on the Mall Road. In this regard, the LDA started to work on two proposals for Mall Road.

The first proposal was to make a two-way underpass at all the ‘chowks’ on the road to improve the flow of traffic. The second proposal would suggest to the government to build an underground tunnel, for which the two ends would be located near the Fortress Stadium Bridge and Neela Gumbad Chowk, and would include exit points near the various chowks. The depth of the tunnel would be 40 to 50 feet.

A joint study has also been started by LDA and the National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) for further planning.

In the next few days, Lahore Commissioner Zulfiqar Ahmad Ghuman will be briefed on the proposal based on NESPAK’s study and later the CM will also be briefed on it.

Speaking to _Pakistan Today_, LDA Spokesperson Sohail Janjua confirmed that only the paperwork on the tunnel construction project had been started by the engineering department.

“Our department develops new proposals and designs to make the city better but is currently working on project proposals. So far, this proposal has not been discussed with NESPAK nor has the LDA DG and Lahore commissioner been briefed,” he said.

Furthermore, the LDA has also started work on other tasks assigned by the CM, including the design of Shahkam Chowk Flyover and the design of Sheeranwala Gate Flyover. Similarly, planning has also been started for the construction of new parking plazas in the city and allocation of finances is also being considered in this regard.

While these proposals are being prepared by the LDA, it is pertinent to mention that ongoing projects have been delayed.
The Firdous Market underpass is in the process of being completed after a six-month delay and the CM is expected to inaugurate it on November 20, for which preparations are being made.









LDA prepares proposals for construction of Mall Road tunnel


LAHORE: The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) has started preparing megaproject proposals to maintain the flow of traffic on Mall Road, which is the busiest road in the provincial capital, Pakistan T




www.pakistantoday.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*CM okays Lahore uplift plan, comprising hospital, water tanks and underpasses*
The Newspaper's Staff Reporter Updated 07 Dec 2020






Chief Minister Usman Buzdar on Sunday approved a special development package for Lahore that includes construction of a hospital, two overhead bridges, an underpass and 10 underground water tanks to store rainwater. — APP/File

LAHORE: Chief Minister Usman Buzdar on Sunday approved a special development package for Lahore that includes construction of a hospital, two overhead bridges, an underpass and 10 underground water tanks to store rainwater.

With the chief minister in the chair, the Lahore Development Authority’s governing body meeting decided to start the mega projects for providing relief to the Lahorites.

*Hospital*
According to the plan, a state of the art 1,000-bed hospital would be established on the LDA land on Ferozepur Road near Arfa Karim Information Technology Park at a cost of Rs7 billion.

The proposed hospital will have a capacity of 400 beds in the general ward, 400 beds in cardiology and 200 beds in blood diseases wards.

The chief minister has approved a health department summary for setting up the hospital.

*Bridges*
The LDA governing body also approved the construction of a two kilometers long overhead bridge from Naulakha Police Station to Sheranwala Gate at a cost of Rs4.5 billion. The project aimed at improving the traffic flow would offer immense relief to the walled city residents.

Similarly, a project of installing overhead bridge at Shahkam Chowk would cost Rs1.5 billion.

*Underpasses*
Of the three underpasses, one will be constructed from Band Road Chowk towards Samanabad, second on Ferozepur Road near Gulab Devi Hospital and another one along with a flyover bridge at the Karim Block Market Chowk.

*Underwater tanks for rain water storage*
The LDA would also construct underground water tanks for instantly draining out the rainwater and storing it for later use at a cost of around Rs1 billion. “Neither I will have to go on the roads during rain for the inspection, nor will people have to face difficulties”, the chief minister said explaining the benefits of the project.

*Apartments*
In the first phase, the LDA governing body approved construction of 4,000 apartments in the LDA City for the low-income segment of society at an estimated cost of Rs40 billion.

Since the government plans to build more than 35,000 apartments on 8,000 kanals of land, the chief minister directed that the LDA should send a summary to the CM’s Office within seven days and added that the PC-1 of the project be prepared and approved by December 31.

*Bus terminal*
A modern bus terminal will also be constructed at Thokar Niaz Baig.

LDA DG Ahmed Aziz Tarar briefed the meeting about the projects.









CM okays Lahore uplift plan, comprising hospital, water tanks and underpasses


LDA governing body approves construction of 4,000 apartments in the LDA City for low-income segment of society.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese govt, companies, ANGCC Consortium keen to invest $8bn in Ravi City project, PM told*


Besides, he was informed, that ANGCC - a Global Investment Consortium, had also offered to invest $ 5 billion in the project on partnership basis.


Prime Minister Imran Khan was told that the Chinese government and companies were keen to invest $ 3 billion in the #Ravi City project in #Lahore and that the investment did not include any kind of loan.
Besides, he was informed, that ANGCC - a Global Investment Consortium, had also offered to invest $ 5 billion in the project on partnership basis.



The prime minister, who was presiding over a meeting of the working group of #RaviRiverfront Urban Development Authority (RUDA) and Pakistan Islands Development Authority (PIDA), was told that in order to further speed up the progress on the Ravi City project, a board had been constituted and work on the project would start in January

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Metro Bus service to add 64 new buses to it's fleet.

A syndicate of banks led by the Bank of Punjab as mandated lead adviser and arranger signed a financing agreement of Rs2.6 billion with the VEDA Transit Solutions for provision of 64 new environment friendly buses to Lahore Metro Bus.

The other banks included in the syndicates are Samba Bank Limited, Askari Bank Limited, Bank Alfalah Limited and JS Bank Limited. These banks acted as co-arrangers for the transaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work at the* new Punjab Provincial Assembly Building* in Final Phase.
Lahore....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Mein 400 Sal Purani Khufia Surang*
Jisay Badshah Jasoosi Ke Liye Istamal Karte Thay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulberg City Centre (GCC) Lahore, Pakistan’s Tallest Hotel Project (30 Story) with a junction of City Mall Two faced (200 Square Feet-Main Boulevard Gulberg & 350 Sqf-M.M.Alam Road)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab government has formulated a business plan to increase the revenue for Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT), according to a news report published on March 23.

In order to curtail revenue losses and boost profits for the OLMT project, the provincial government has planned to lease out 27 stations to interested firms. These stations will be handed-over on a one-year lease. The plan also includes the construction of commercial shops at different stations


----------



## ghazi52

This was a no go area inside Lahore Fort till 2015.
The Walled City of Lahore Authority started its conservation and completed it in 2019.
The PM of Pakistan Mr. Imran Khan inaugurated this site after conservation.









Chowk Wazir Khan, where sufi events are held for the last four years.
This Chowk, was den of beggars, rickshaws, encroached shops horse carts and waste.
it was retrieved and developed as a Community space by the WCLA in partnership with AKTC.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Barood Khana at Lahore Fort






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## BATMAN

What's the status of Lahore ring road's final section?
Imran Khan promised publicly to look after it personally... !!!


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Any update on Lahore airport expansion or is it a dead still ?


BATMAN said:


> What's the status of Lahore ring road's final section?
> Imran Khan promised publicly to look after it personally... !!!



nothing yet


----------



## ghazi52

Great news for the people of Lahore & Pakistan!

Bidding process of the development of Ravi River Front's one of the 12 phases "Sapphire Bay" has been successfully completed yesterday.

This phase spans over 2000 acres area, and economic activity worth 150 Billion Rs is expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

First Drive- Through Vaccination Facility


----------



## ghazi52

Conservation of the British era arsenal depot "Barood Khana" at Lahore Fort by WCLA. 

The place was buried under 150000 cubic feet of debris and wild growth. the building of Barood Khana is now being used as a seminar and a meeting room.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Goenitz

BATMAN said:


> What's the status of Lahore ring road's final section?





Mandalorian_CA said:


> nothing yet


according to Imran Riaz Khan... The current system cannot sanction it until it favours malik Riaz ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Did not even start the lahore airport expansion. Nothing is going on.


----------



## Xone

PTI is not interested in entertaining lahoris with any major development. Enjoy the old roads. what is the need of facilitating PMLN voter with ring road. 
Pindi ring road has slipped from active list too.


----------



## ghazi52

The new building of the Punjab Provincial Assembly inaugurated today.


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab govt. water conservation policies showing results - it has stopped fall in Lahore's Groundwater for first time since 1980 thru effective water recycling policies, new aquifer charges, underground rain storage, timed well pumping & other targeted actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*LDA proposes multi-**story** buildings along Metro Bus, Orange Line routes*

The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) informed the government that the vacant lands near the Metro Bus route and Orange Train will be utilised to develop multi-story buildings, news sources reported. The project’s revenue will be utilised to subsidise public transit.

According to the authority’s plan presented to the P&D Board, after conducting a survey they have identified 1,400 kanals of unused land along the Orange Train track and 800 kanals of government land along the Metro Bus route. The authority also informed the Advisor to the CM Dr Salman Shah about the project, and he directed LDA to undertake added research on the project’s feasibility.

Reportedly, plans are being made to repay a PKR 165 billion loan obtained from China for the Orange Line train.


----------



## ghazi52

*Plan formalised to turn Walton Airport Lahore land into a business center*

The Central Business District Authority (CBDA) has authorised plans to build a commercial market on the Walton airport property, news sources reported. The authority has devised a plan to begin economic activities in the city worth PKR 60 billion.

The strategy will be created in collaboration with private developers and builders.

According to the sources, the CBDA has sanctioned the development plan of 770,000 sq ft of land. Of the proposed land plan:

• 17% would be used for the development of residential buildings,
• 43% of the land will be used for the commercial centres and buildings
• 40% of the land will be used for mixed activities such as lifestyle, business centres and academies
• 180,000 sq.mt. the land will be used for the construction of road networks


On the other hand, the budget for the current and upcoming fiscal years – worth PKR 2.5 billion -was approved for CBDA. In addition, the Punjab government would offer a loan of PKR 100 million, repayable in two years. The feasibility studies, infrastructure design, and construction supervision would cost a total of PKR 940 million


----------



## ghazi52

*Parking plaza inaugurated at Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore. *

Federal Minister of aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan inaugurated the 3-storey parking plaza in Allama Iqbal Airport Lahore. The project worth PKR 7.5 billion has a capacity for storing 3800 vehicles simultaneously.

According to reports, the parking plaza comprises two underground and one ground-level parking spaces built to international standards. The construction work on the said parking plaza was launched in 2017.
Secretary Aviation & Chairman Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) Board Shaukat Ali and Director General Civil Aviation Pakistan Khaqan Murtaza attended the inaugural event.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Some restoration of the Buildings surrounding Wazir Khan Masjid Lahore 


Before









After

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Pace Circle Lahore. Located at Amjad Chaudhry Road .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The provincial capital has been named among the safest cities in the world, after the improvement of ranking place as it surpassed London, New York, Paris, Beijing, Sydney and Moscow on the World Traffic Index report.

According to a report, there was a clear decrease in traveling time, an increase in traffic rules compliance, an improvement in road safety awareness among citizens, and a reduction of head injury cases during traffic accidents in the city.

Lahore was one of the safest cities in the country in terms of traffic management.
According to an international survey, the provincial capital ranked 118th among 245 cities. Previously, the metropolis was ranked 38th but jumped to 118th in three years due to improvement in various areas.

Some of these areas of improvement include intelligent traffic management reforms, monitoring and checking of traffic with the help of safe city modern cameras and transparency on e-challaning system.

As per the index report, the city has not only reduced fatal accidents by 33 per cent but also improved traffic flow. According to a Punjab Safe City Authority (PSCA) spokesperson, the e-challan system has reduced traffic signal violations by 56 per cent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Waste Management Company - 

LWMC to get 970 Vehicles in it's Fleet to clean Lahore.
246 Vehicles (Dumpers) delivered to LWMC.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Orange Line Metro Marks 1st Anniversary With A Milestone of 20 Million Riders.*

A ceremony to commemorate the first anniversary of Orange Line Metro Rail Train System (OLMRTS) operations was held on October 25, 2021, at the project’s Head Office.

The event also marked the achievement of surpassing the milestone of 20 million passengers who preferred boarding the Orange Line trains over the course of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......










...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499808909380714498......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Under Construction Data Ganj Buksh Flyover Lahore.
Road Signage and Gantry poles installed.














,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Under Construction Shahkam Chowk Flyover Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

Garden Town..
Canal Road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*LDA, DHA to construct underpass at Ring Road*

The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) and Defence Housing Authority (DHA) will jointly construct an underpass on Lahore Ring Road, news sources reported on July6. The underpass project – which will be developed with an estimated PKR 2 billion budget – will be built at the Nawaz Sharif Interchange

According to reports, this is Lahore’s first cooperatively built underpass that would be built on an equal share basis. The LDA will provide PKR 1 billion, while the DHA will contribute the remaining sum in three equal instalments to the LDA. Furthermore, the LDA has completed 3D modelling and has contracted National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) for consultancy.

Moreover, the planned design calls for the underpass to follow the same layout as the Laal Shehbaz Qalander underpass in Gulberg, with two-lane roadways on either side. No land will be acquired for the construction of the underpass.

It is worth noting that the LDA has recently launched a number of infrastructure development projects, such as underpasses, overhead bridges, and flyovers, to address the growing number of traffic congestion issues. In this regard, the government set aside a sizable sum as part of Lahore’s development plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
GARDEN TOWN - One Canal Road​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Shahkam flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Airport construction...*








Lahore International Airport Main Runway, mainly undertaken by CCECC, has been handed over to CAA. The upgraded runway is capable of taking off & landing world's largest passenger airliners, promoting connection of Pakistan to the world.


> The Chinese company has upgraded the runway of Lahore International Airport according to a world standard. Now all the major planes of the world will be able to land at Lahore Airport. The Chinese company has handed over the runway to Civil Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
DEFENCE V | Pentasquare Apartments​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
*LAHORE: *The first urban railway system Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) in Lahore is going to be solarised to save annual electricity bill of more than Rs1.9 billion being consumed for running the metro train.

In an interview with CEN, Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMTA) General Manager (Operation) Ozair Shah said that electrifying the Orange Line train with solar system was inevitable as the per unit cost of electricity varied between Rs18 and Rs21 that was not viable for the long term.

PMTA is operating OLMT since the train was handed over to it by Chinese contractor CR-Norinco, a joint venture between China State Railway Group (CR) and China North Industries Corporation (Norinco) in 2020. Many conceptual plans were on the cards to install the solar system for metro train as their merits and demerits were being considered, he added.

“One of the plans is to build a solar plant with capacity of 50MW or 70MW. The solar plant will activate a mechanism of input to output through WeLink to power up OLMT instead of using traditional electricity apparatus,” he elaborated.

After the operationalisation of OLMT, its total passenger traffic has exceeded to 20 million. It has achieved advanced operating international standards with 90,000 train trips, covering a total distance of 12 million kilometres, with trip efficiency of 99.9% and punctuality rate of 99.9%.

Orange Line Metro Railway Project has 26 stations. Shah emphasised that travel efficiency of citizens had greatly improved, and the journey of the entire route was reduced from 2.5 hours to only 45 minutes.

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 16th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gulberg
main boulevard Garden town near Al Qadir heights ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Egypt Air has begun operating commercial cargo flights between Cairo and Lahore, Pakistan.
The first flight landed yesterday..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Punjab Agriculture, Food & Drug Authority (PAFDA) building, THOKAR NIAZ BAIG, Lahore...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Nice view of the Park, Masjid and Fort...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

././
OLMT completes 200,000 trips​Train covered 25 million kilometres in two years

Our Correspondent
October 26, 2022





*
LAHORE: *Lahore Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) has celebrated its second anniversary during a special ceremony held here at the OLMT Main Depot at Dera Gujran on Tuesday.

The ceremony was graced by the presence of the Chinese Consul General to Pakistan in addition to officials from the Chinese consulate, as well as, government functionaries and other notable guests Metro train employees also joined the celebrations, who were also given special awards based on their outstanding performance during the year.

A special cake-cutting ceremony was also arranged at the end of the event.

On this momentous occasion, Li Chen, CEO of Orange Line Metro Train Lahore, said, “In the past two years of our operations, the metro train has cumulatively travelled 25 million kilometres, while completing 200,000 safe trips with 99.99% punctuality.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luosifen

Lahore Textile Industrial Zone to provide $400 Mn Forex, 20,000 jobs: Nong Rong​ 
By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Nov 1, 2022



LAHORE, Nov. 1 (Gwadar Pro)-Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong said that a Chinese company is constructing a textile industrial zone on 150 acres of land in Lahore with total investment of $150 million.
Referring to Chinese investments in different projects, the Ambassador said this will achieve an annual foreign exchange income of $400 million and provide 20,000 jobs.
The Ambassador was addressing the first meeting of Pakistan China Business and Investment Forum in Islamabad on Monday. He stressed that CPEC is now moving towards high-quality development focusing on industrial, agriculture, technical and socio-economic cooperation.
He added that a Chinese firm called Challenge is investing $150 million in an industrial park in Lahore to enhance Pakistan's exports potential.
This industrial park is located near Lahore’s border with Kasur and will have state-of-the-art fabric units, dyeing facilities and garment manufacturing units to lift exports of sportswear in Pakistan.









Lahore Textile Industrial Zone to provide $400 Mn Forex, 20,000 jobs: Nong Rong


LAHORE, Nov. 1 (Gwadar Pro)-Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong said that a Chinese company is




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
An average of 120,000 people travel by Pakistan's Orange Line every day, which has 26 stations and covers a 27-kilometer route, passing the areas where most middle-class people in Lahore live. BRI 
Built under the framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the Orange Line Metro Train was put into operation on October 25, 2020, making it Pakistan's first-ever mass rapid urban transit train service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
GULBERG GREEN | Gulberg Mall & Signature Living​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
GULBERG ,,, Downtown Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,...
With a cost of approx. 4.2 billion, CBD Punjab is setting the groundwork for the development of CBD Punjab Boulevard. The remodeling of Kalma Chowk will enable seamless traffic flow in Gulberg and nearby areas. Be ready to experience an incredible change in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM gives nod to underpass from Babu Sabu to Ring Road Gulshan-e-Ravi*


Punjab Chief Minister (CM) Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi has approved the construction of an underpass from Babu Sabu interchange to Ring Road, Gulshan-e-Ravi T-Junction, a news source reported on December 13.

CM Elahi chaired a meeting of the governing body of the Lahore Development Authority (LDA) on Monday (December 12). The minister agreed to give all housing schemes’ records, falling under the Ravi Development Authority (RUDA) areas, to the RUDA. It was also mentioned that the approved, pending, and illegal housing schemes’ records will be transferred to the authority.

During the meeting, the CM approved projects on *152 kanals of land, opposite the IT Tower on Ferozepur Road. The details revealed an IT Tower on 24 kanals, four commercial buildings, and a hospital on 59 kanals of land will be built.* It was stated that parking facilities will be ensured in the new projects.

Moreover, the meeting to form the committee and sub-committee to deal with the affairs of the LDA. The amendments in the Land Use Regulation 2020 and building and zoning regulations were approved in the meeting. CM Elahi stated that safety and security and other rules and regulations must be kept in mind. He went on to say that the No Objection Certificate (NOC) from the neighbours before allowing the construction of apartments and 50% green area must be reserved on the roof.

The news source disclosed that in principle approval was given for the construction and expansion of the Dubanpura exit road along with the construction and extension of the LDA City link road from Ferozepur Road to Kahna Kacha. The minister also approved the construction of a link road to connect LDA City to Defense Road to the Hudiara Drain Bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mall , Lahore 
Under Construction *Dolmen Mall* in DHA Phase 6 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608343844697042944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

